# Uploading Video to my Website



## jman115 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have made a website using Iweb:

www.mrkangas.com

I am making video tutorials for my students on the math concepts covered in my class throughout the year. I have found that it is quicker and easier to have a site like youtube or vimeo host my videos and embed them into my site that way. The page and videos seem to load quicker that way.

Problem.

Youtube doesn't work at my school.

I tried vimeo and the videos work on my computer but for some reason when the students go to use them it says "oops, an error occurred while loading the video"

I tried megavideo and it is telling me that there is a temporary conversion error and won't finish uploading.

The files I am uploading are in WMV format. Is there a better file type to have them upload as? I have a converter that does everything BUT FLV. How can I get these videos working? I am lost.

Also, if anyone has a good walkthrough for hosting them myself I'd love to read it and learn.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to TSG. If you are trying to upload videos to YouTube, there are few file formats they accept. Please refer the following link.

http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=55744



> Youtube doesn't work at my school.


That is because the network administrator has blocked youtube. Ask him for help.

I never recommend the megavideo for anyone, because only few says that is good, while lot say that it not safe. I am posting the WOT(Web Of Trust Community) rating for megavideo, and you can decide whether you use that or not. here is the link

http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/megavideo.com

In that vemio case, They also accept some formats. Refer the following link. I think the answer is in the vimeo forums

http://www.google.lk/#hl=en&biw=128...0&aql=&oq=best+format+to+&fp=8270da8e528c4e59


----------



## jman115 (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you have any other hosting site I could try? I explained above that youtube is not an option, the vimeo videos work on my computers but not my students, and megavideo won't accept my format. So it seems as though these options aren't viable.

Or, if someone knew why the vimeo videos would play on my laptop but not my students? What could be causing that? They all have the latest flash player. I have tried firefox, safari, and chrome.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

If you have your own site then why you are trying to embed videos from external sources? Is that is because of web space matter? Actually the fastest way is calling videos from your own site. You can simply upload them as SWF. Even you can add controlls to them using flash.

Anyway what about trying google video service?(I have never used)

Here I am posintg some description about the google video
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Videos

Here I am posing How to do the UPLOAD
http://www.ehow.com/how_2342504_upload-video-google-video.html


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Isn't the google video service dead now ???



> On October 9, 2006, Google bought former competitor YouTube.
> In 2009, Google discontinued the ability to upload videos to Google's web servers.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hello jman115,

Did you check that google video thing?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Noyb said:


> Isn't the google video service dead now ???


Damn, it seems like..But these stupids are still keeping the same description on...Google has changed that to a NON FREE application 
http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/video.html


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hello jman115,
Here I am posting all the video sharing sites available in the web
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_hosting_websites


----------



## jman115 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have not uploaded the video myself because I am not sure how. If someone has some instructions on how to do that I would appreciate it. I also do not know what SWF is.


----------



## jman115 (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## jman115 (Mar 7, 2011)

Last try. Anyone know how to upload them myself?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

hello there,

Sorry for the late response , I have to go to the university for studies, that's why. OK back to the game.
You can use HTML commands for upload a video to a web site. First convert them to the SWF(video Format supported by all the browsers) and embed them. Here is the code

myVideo.swf

The "myvideo.swf" will work if that video is inside the root folder. Otherwise you have to give the path. For an example, think that you have a "video" folder inside the root folder and that video is inside that folder. Then the code is video/myVideo.swf

There is another way of doing this, that is by using HTML5. Anyway, if you are using this HTML 5 tag, you have to convert your file to .ogg format. Here is the link to refer
http://www.w3schools.com/html5/tag_video.asp


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I haven't seen any .ogg convert software for download yet, but there are lots of online converters.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

If you need further more assistance, come back and ask


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

sepala, you're giving him bad information.

First of all, swf is a Flash file, not supported by "All" browsers, only those with the Flash plug-in.
Second, Theora (ogg) is only supported by _some_ browsers, what you should do is make TWO video files, one in Theora and one in H.264 (to ensure all browsers are supported).

Here's the code to use for with multiple video files

As for a video convertor to convert to Theora, there IS one (which I use all the time)
http://www.mirovideoconverter.com/


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> sepala, you're giving him bad information.
> 
> First of all, swf is a Flash file, not supported by "All" browsers, only those with the Flash plug-in.
> Second, Theora (ogg) is only supported by _some_ browsers, what you should do is make TWO video files, one in Theora and one in H.264 (to ensure all browsers are supported).
> ...


unfortunately, your answer is wrong. Lots of people on the web has the flash plugging installed because most sites use that. Anyway, refer the following link. All the supported video format for web are listed there
http://www.w3schools.com/media/media_videoformats.asp
As you can see, .swf is listed, while m4v is not

I am extracting the description about m4v format from the wikipedia and from that you can see what exactly that is



> '_M4V_ is a file container format used by Apple's iTunes application. The M4V file format is a video file format developed by Apple and is very close to MP4 format. The differences are the optional Apple's DRM copyright protection, and the treatment of AC3 (Dolby Digital) audio which is not standardized for MP4 container.
> Apple uses M4V files to encode TV episodes, movies, and music videos in the iTunes Store. The copyright of M4V files may be protected by using Apple's FairPlay DRM copyright protection. To play a protected M4V file, the computer needs to be authorized (using iTunes) with the account that was used to purchase the video. However, unprotected M4V files without AC3 audio may be recognized and played by other video players by changing the file extension from '.m4v' to '.mp4'.
> Besides Apple iTunes and Apple QuickTime Player, M4V files can also be opened and played with the version of Windows Media Player included with Windows 7, Media Player Classic, RealNetworks RealPlayer, VideoLAN VLC media player and Nero Showtime (included with Nero Multimedia Suite). The format, with DRM removed, can also be played in the webOS Video Player for use on the Palm Pre, Palm Pixi smartphones. It is also playable by the Android operating system with its video player. It can also be played with the BS Player Pro.
> M4V video with FairPlay attached to it is read in QuickTime as *AVC0 Media*.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

sepala said:


> unfortunately, your answer is wrong. Lots of people on the web has the flash plugging installed because most sites use that. Anyway, refer the following link. All the supported video format for web are listed there
> http://www.w3schools.com/media/media_videoformats.asp
> As you can see, .swf is listed, while mp4v is not


1) Just because YOU feel that "everyone" has the Flash plug-in doesn't mean they do.
2) I've sent that website several emails in the past to correct their mistakes, to which they've made multiple improvements based on my emails. (That site is NOT perfect)
3) It lists right on the site "The MPEG Format" - apparently you don't know what you're talking about. H.264 *is a format created by the MPEG (Moving Picture Experts Group)*
4) I am right.

You're just showing your inexperience here.

(I wouldn't have replied so harshly, but you use the "W" word with me (called me wrong))


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

sepala said:


> Lots of people on the web has the flash plugging installed because


True enough, but definitely not everyone has Flash. The obvious standout these days is any of the millions of users on an iPad.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ehymel said:


> True enough, but definitely not everyone has Flash. The obvious standout these days is any of the millions of users on an iPad.


me, my friends, or non of I know have I pad!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

sepala said:


> me, my friends, or non of I know have I pad!


Over 15 million sold last year.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> Over 15 million sold last year.


but there are 6.9 billion in the world! Lots of people in Europe contries and USA may have IPad. But there are lots out there

237.771 million in Asia
92.293 million in Africa
38.052 million in Latin America
16.241 million in Northern America
3.264 million in Europe
1.955 million in Oceania
383.047 million in the whole world


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

YouTube, the biggest user-generated video website in the WORLD, doesn't require Flash. They also generate video content in both H.264 and WebM.

In fact, YouTube hasn't required Flash since 2007, when they started to convert video to H.264 (this past years, they started to also convert video to WebM)

So tell me why you think "People need Flash to support all the video on the Internet"


----------



## jman115 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys, I will give this a try and see how it works. Ill probably be reporting back with results tonight as I am currently at work!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> So tell me why you think "People need Flash to support all the video on the Internet"


No I don't think like that. Actually it is better if everyone can come to a one free format. If H.264 == MPEG, then that is good. Anyway I like flash because of few reasons.

1. We can create lots of good decorations for videos
2. There are lots of free "flash web player" designing software, so we can add lots of controls to our video using flash
3. In most cases .swf format is not heavy



namenotfound said:


> YouTube, the biggest user-generated video website in the WORLD, doesn't require Flash. They also generate video content in both H.264 and WebM.
> 
> In fact, YouTube hasn't required Flash since 2007, when they started to convert video to H.264 (this past years, they started to also convert video to WebM)


But it is streamed through flash right? Here what youtube says



> Videos on YouTube are streamed through Adobe Flash player. If you're having trouble playing videos on YouTube, we suggest you install the latest version of the Flash player.


I thought this is also an OLD description but the page displays the last update day as "updated 02/10/2011"

Here is link for youtube support
http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=56115


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/html5

You can switch flash on and off (like a light switch) on YouTube.

I have Flash disabled in my browser, and I can view YouTube videos on my computer just fine. No Flash Required!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> http://www.youtube.com/html5
> 
> You can switch flash on and off (like a light switch) on YouTube.
> 
> I have Flash disabled in my browser, and I can view YouTube videos on my computer just fine. No Flash Required!


wow..That's great. But there is a small problem



> *This is an opt-in trial of HTML5 video on YouTube.* If you are using a supported browser, *you can choose to use the HTML5 player instead of the Flash player for most videos.* Your comments will help us improve and perfect the mixtures we're working on. So jump in, play around, and send your feedback directly to the brains behind the scenes.


It seems like it is not supporting for all videos. Anyway this is not bad


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Anyway, I think in the future it won't be a matter whether we use flash or MPEG, because they may add in built flash support as google crome did, right?


----------



## aks88 (Nov 11, 2010)

sepala said:


> wow..That's great. But there is a small problem
> 
> It seems like it is not supporting for all videos. Anyway this is not bad


yes by disabling flash you can still play videos on youtube. Flash player is necessary only for flash format like .flv and .swf. But you are also right on saying that all the recent browsers are flash enabled. So I would also like to suggest jman115 to use either .flv or .swf format for the videos.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Some people choose to disable Flash for either security or resource purposes. Flash requires more computer power, and that can mean shorter battery life when on a laptop that's not plugged in. You can also embed malware into Flash files that inject themselves into your computer. (The second reason is also why some people choose to disable Javascript)


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> Some people choose to disable Flash for either security or resource purposes. Flash requires more computer power, and that can mean shorter battery life when on a laptop that's not plugged in. You can also embed malware into Flash files that inject themselves into your computer. (The second reason is also why some people choose to disable Javascript)


This happens if we go to suspicious sites or if our security for computer is low. There are lots of ways for avoiding these like upgrading flash whenever it is needed, taking the help of web safe communities like WOT, stay away from clicking ads, having a good virus guard , using tools for "Safe Browse" or "Safe application" that which create a separate frame from the REAL computer etc..I have never had security issues with flash. Have you had?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

sepala said:


> This happens if we go to suspicious sites or if our security for computer is low. There are lots of ways for avoiding these like upgrading flash whenever it is needed, taking the help of web safe communities like WOT, stay away from clicking ads, having a good virus guard , using tools for "Safe Browse" or "Safe application" that which create a separate frame from the REAL computer etc..I have never had security issues with flash. Have you had?


No I haven't, but I'm just pointing out why some people choose to disable it. You were making it seem earlier like EVERYONE has Flash enabled, and that's simply not true. When web developing, you can never assume something to be true, you must always consider all options. Having fallbacks for when someone visits with JavaScript or even images disabled, is a good thing to practice. And yes, some people choose to disable images in their browsers so sites load faster.

There are a number of reasons to disable _anything_ in the browser, it's not limited to just one reason. I still think telling him to use SWF because "everyone uses it" is bad advice. If you want to use Flash, then fine, but at least provide a fallback for those that don't use it. And don't go after those that try to correct you (like you did to me in a previous post).

Understanding all this is the first step in making any website.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> but at least provide a fallback for those that don't use it. .


I agree to this. Anyway you mean we have to provide videos in several formats like you said before??

This is very very fine but this could be something can not be done for people that who has very limited web space.In here, I know really what I am talking about because once I had to face this issue.



> If you want to use Flash, then fine


I am not a blind supporter for anything. But you said my information is bad, and I disagree to that, that's all. I don't know why you hate flash this much since major web sites like yahoo also use flash! If flash is this much bad, then all the flash web sites, flash using web sites, flash application web sites like FB has to be shutdown! Not only that, adobe flash also should close as soon as possible! I still like flv or swf because of the small but high quality file.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

You said that lots of people don't use flash, so I have had a small research on that. Here is the statistics

http://www.adobe.com/products/player_census/flashplayer/



> Adobe® Flash® Player is the world's most pervasive software platform, used by over 3 million professionals and reaching 99% of Internet-enabled desktops in mature markets as well as a wide range of devices.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

When I said (the first time) that you gave bad information, I was referring mainly to when you said "You *have* to convert your video to .ogg if you use HTML5" - you made it seem like all you needed was Theora, and the poor guy who follows that advice would wonder why half the web browsers don't play the video.

http://forums.techguy.org/7843924-post12.html

If you're going to use HTML5's tag, you must use more than one video format. H.264 AND Theora, at the very least. (Chrome is dropping support of H.264 in favor of WebM, but keeping Theora support. Internet Explorer 9 will only support H.264, whereas Firefox 3 only supports Theora. Firefox 4 will support Theora and WebM, but not H.264)

Also, STOP quoting company websites. OF COURSE Adobe is going to say Flash is awesome, they make it! Haven't you ever heard of skewing the statics to fit your goal? You're in "University" and you don't know that?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> OF COURSE Adobe is going to say Flash is awesome, they make it! Haven't you ever heard of skewing the statics to fit your goal? You're in "University" and you don't know that?


I was waiting until you edit your post and include these words. First of all Adobe didn't create flash, Macromodia did. Anyway adobe developed that. Then, that is not a small company which is limited just to one region or two, but to the whole world. If they provide wrong details, do you know what will happen to them? There are lots of competitors with business experts to answer invalid details provided by their competitors. Ans I don't know whether you had a look at the link, but if you did, you will definitely see that they have included statics of other famous stuffs like JAVA, and that will definitely have had the attention of sun microsystems/ oracle. So, just imagine what will happen if they provide invalid details.



> Also, STOP quoting company websites.


Sorry I can't



> If you're going to use HTML5's tag, you must use more than one video format. H.264 AND Theora, at the very least. (Chrome is dropping support of H.264 in favor of WebM, but keeping Theora support. Internet Explorer 9 will only support H.264, whereas Firefox 3 only supports Theora. Firefox 4 will support Theora and WebM, but not H.264)


I am not going to argue about theora because my knowledge on theora is not enough to argue, and thanks for the details about Theora including the link to the converter.



> When I said (the first time) that you gave bad information, I was referring mainly to when you said "You *have* to convert your video to .ogg if you use HTML5" - you made it seem like all you needed was Theora, and the poor guy who follows that advice would wonder why half the web browsers don't play the video.


Now you know I didn't mean "all you needed was Theora". I was mainly targeting to the SWF solution. And the original poster has nothing to wonder because I have provided a valid link with valid details. So if he has any doubts he can simply refer the link(Of course he has to because I haven't provide the code for HTML5. Didn't you see that?). If just correct me only at the wrong place, rather than saying ALL my details are BAD, then this thread may never have this much of posts

Anyway I 100% agree with you about the flash security.

Another thing to say, that is I agree that HTML5 video tag is the biggest competitor to flash right now. As I said earlier, if we all can come under one free format, that is the best thing rather than using paid software, flash. But I am still not happy with the HUGE file size of MPEG compared to flash. Trust me, if they managed to find out a way to REDUCE THE FILE SIZE BUT KEEP UP A GOOD QUALITY AND AVOID REASONS FOR MULTIPLE VIDEO PUBLISHING then I also definitely use THAT because that is much easier than flash.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

sepala said:


> First of all Adobe didn't create flash, Macromodia did.


Do you think I'm an idiot? I was simplifying it, because based on previous posts I assumed you wouldn't even know what Macromedia was (plus you spelled it wrong).

Macromedia was bought by Adobe, and the name "Macromedia Flash" was changed to "Adobe Flash." What I said wasn't entirely incorrect, because some people at Macromedia that developed Flash, now work at Adobe, and THOSE people created it (the Macromedia team now working at Adobe).

Still, when your only knowledge is quotes from company websites (as opposed to real-world experience), there's not much to discuss with you. So I'll stop replying after this one. The fact that you "can't" stop quoting websites, tells me all I need to know about you.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

namenotfound said:


> Do you think I'm an idiot?


I don't..Do you?



> I was simplifying it, because based on previous posts I assumed you wouldn't even know what Macromedia was (plus you spelled it wrong).


My mother tongue is not English.



> Macromedia was bought by Adobe, and the name "Macromedia Flash" was changed to "Adobe Flash."


That's what I said.



> Still, when your only knowledge is quotes from company websites (as opposed to real-world experience),


Those are evidence. I talked with evidence.



> So I'll stop replying after this one.


Thanks. I appreciate that.(PLUS getting angry in a KNOWLEDGE BASED discussion is not a good thing..I agreed about the correct things you said about Theora, security, converters, uploads etc, while you stay at the position "I KNOW EVERYTHING, I AM CORRECT, NO ONE CAN ARGUE WITH ME"...You said I am inexperienced, only know only about quotes, I don't know anything, but I didn't say a word! So compared to that, you are not the person to get angry, that's me!!, but I am not!!!! LOL! )


----------

